# Australian politicians confirm their commitment to multi culturism



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The Australian government has confirmed its commitment to fostering a multi cultural outlook with senior officials acknowledging the importance of cultural diversity. 'The government understands immigration has built this country, with generations of migrants contributing to our national prosperity,' said Immigration and Citizenship Minister Brendan O'Connor. Speaking at the appointment of Senator Matt Thistlethwaite to [...]

Click to read the full news article: Australian politicians confirm their commitment to multi culturism...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

